# Charleston, SC - Katy - Dies Tuesday Morning



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"Have any room for one? She's got less than 24 hours left.

A now ex volunteer pulled her and another dog to keep them from being 
euthed. After about three weeks, she claimed she couldn't work with her 
"issues" (resource guarding in a home with 7 other dogs) and wanted to 
take her back to the shelter. We told her she needed to take both dogs 
back if that was the case so we could work on getting them into rescue. 
She took the White GSD to the shelter but wound up "adopting" the pup 
from Doc Williams. We tried to stay on top of things and were in contact 
with three different groups who were interested in her. After getting 
the cold shoulder from the shelter like it wasn't any of our business, 
we left things alone. They called us back today asking if we'd heard 
from any of the rescues because no one had come to look at her yet. One 
rescue doesn't have any foster homes, the other won't take her because 
she's a bit reserved at first (fairly typical for a GSD in a shelter 
environment), and the other one is clear down in FL who cannot move fast 
enough to get this girl placed before they euth."



Doc Williams 
Charleston, SC
843-761-0683

(yes...that is the name of the SHELTER ...an spca shelter.....trust me...it took me a few emails to clarify...)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Let's not let her die.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

why is everybody tomorrow!!! GRRR!!! Please help her.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please help her--


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

She needs immediate help, dies tuesday?? Why so fast.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Her time is almost up. 

PLEASE can someone help her?????


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

any news?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Is it to late or did some one help her?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Update????
*prays she made it out*


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

does anyone know what happened with this girl?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you want to call and find out? If they will tell us who knows.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump.

I'm so afraid...praying a miracle came through. I did email my friend who sent out the plea...but she has not gotten any updates either.........


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Any reply yet on this girl?


----------

